
Ask HN: Why are some new startup founders so unaware? - alexandru88
On a platform that connects start-up founders I got many requests for a technical co-founder role in different start-ups.<p>By talking to the founders of the start-ups about their business model and so on, I realized that these founders are not aware of what they are doing. First, they lack the experience. Second, it&#x27;s evident the impossibility to understand the challenges and the problems that can occur when developing a product and running a business.<p>We shouldn&#x27;t be suprised by the fact that 92% of start-ups fail.<p>Building a start-up is insane difficult. I put 100 hours a week in my start-up and I failed after working more than 2 years like crazy. Now I am trying to get my life back, to relax, to discover the nature and to spend time with my family.<p>A start-up founder that is now starting his first start-up should not be such self-confident. We should make them aware of this.
======
Finnucane
Most new businesses of any kind don't last very long. 80% fail rate isn't
unusual in, say, the restaurant business. Starting a new business is hard, and
risky, period.

~~~
CyberFonic
Most of those failed restaurants were started by people who never worked in
one. When you have only been a guest you think it is easy. If you have worked
in other people's restaurants then you most likely wouldn't want to start one.
If you did, at least you would have an idea of what works and what doesn't.
But still no guarantee of success.

------
CyberFonic
The startup founders you describe have the popular vision of startups. They
overlook the 20 years to become an overnight sensation aspect. For example,
few people know that Steve Jobs started with Apple in 1976 and he only became
rich from it in 2001.

~~~
SamReidHughes
Steve Jobs got rich from Apple in the 80's.

------
Huhty
Most people vastly underestimate exactly how much work goes into a startup.

